# Looking for a way to track specific users logging in.



## dpalme (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm wanting to test a business process (model) whereby a user has a login and password that allows them to log into a webserver (preferrably Apache) that gives them a tree listing of various videos from competitions.  I need to know (date and time stamp) when that user actually watches a specific video.

So let's say for instance I have a show called 2014 Derby Race. It's held on Friday/Saturday/Sunday.  I'll just use Friday as my example but I have four heats.  In the first heat I have three runs so my directory tree looks like the following:

```
2014 Derby Race
-----> Friday
---------->Heat1
--------------->Run1
--------------->Run2
--------------->Run3
---------->Heat2
---------->Heat3
----->Saturday
----->Sunday
```

Let's say the judge is Sally May, so Sally logs in to the website and she sees that directory tree and drills down to Run 3.  I need to log that she actually clicked and watched that video, or any combination of videos.

My question is, is anyone aware of a port that allows me to do anything remotely like this? I really don't want to have to build some half baked application to do it, but I really need something pretty simple but I have to be able to log it.  In addition, I need to control access to the 2014 Derby Race which should be easy enough


----------



## danger@ (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm quite sure that the username is being logged in the default access log configuration for Apache. The Apache access log therefore contains information on who, when and what has been accessed. Isn't that enough?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2014)

Indeed. If you used Apache's authentication mechanisms Apache will log the username in the httpd-access.log file.


----------

